# The silly, fun, neat link thread.



## Tree (Oct 7, 2002)

****formerly "go fly a kite"*** Which is really a paper airplane... you'll get the idea. *

No, really go fly a kite. 

Yes, I'm bored.

***edit*** I find all kinds of neat links (just look at my web page). From now on I'll just add them to this thread instead of starting a new one each time.

Enjoy! <img border="0" title="" alt="[Smile]" src="images/icons/smile.gif" />


----------



## Tree (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

Your own fireworks show. 

Wicked illusion. Click here to get some interactive demonstrations from a pop up window.
I cut and pasted the two squares together here.


----------



## Saaby (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

Fireworks were painfully slow on my machine--other looked nice though


----------



## Tree (Oct 8, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

Stick figure fighting from Xaio Xaio.


----------



## x-ray (Oct 8, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

Tree, you must have way too much time on your hands


----------



## Tree (Oct 8, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

You'd think with all this time I could get something productive done, but no, doesn't happen.


----------



## Tree (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

50 reasons why LOTR sucks 

It's a satire (obviously). It's even funnier to read the comments from the people who take this seriously in the forum.


----------



## RY3 (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*



> Originally posted by Anthem:
> *Heh, still stuck on the paper airplanes, me. Anyone get over 100 for distance? I'm stuck at 99.8262 (-19, 100%, +1)
> 
> Setting -19 angle, 75 thrust, +2 elevator really wigs the thing out btw. Good height.*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">I didn't but my 11 years old got 100.9184 with 0,100,7.


----------



## Saaby (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

101.9045

2,100,7

Stay tuned...


----------



## Saaby (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

103.7511
Lost the settings though





(Wait..no, -6,100,7)

-8,100,7 won't go far...but it sure is cool to watch.


----------



## Darell (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

I *LIKE* the fireworks. Oooh. Aaah.

Among other reasons, it is a game that I can't lose.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

108.3792
-19, 100, 8


----------



## Tree (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

There is a way to cheat with the paper airplane game. I'll tell if you really want to know.





***edit***
OK, I put the cheat for the paper airplane game here. Highlight the page to read.


----------



## Anthem (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

Heh, still stuck on the paper airplanes, me. Anyone get over 100 for distance? I'm stuck at 99.8262 (-19, 100%, +1)

Setting -19 angle, 75 thrust, +2 elevator really wigs the thing out btw. Good height.


----------



## Anthem (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

For laser, or just plain addictive puzzle fans Reflections is definitely one for the list.


----------



## Tree (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

Get your very own custom action figure. 
Not cheap though.
_Quick, run to the nearest phone booth. Our 2002 His and Her gifts transform you from a mild-mannered couple into the evil-vanquishing duo of your dreams, with your very own custom action figures._


----------



## Stefan (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

I'd rather buy 30 LED flashlights (you know, the best that money can buy), than get a custom action figure. I figure with the LED purchase that I'd have some money left over (vs. that much for an action figure)


----------



## logicnerd411 (Oct 12, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

I've seen Reflections before and that game IS ADDICTIVE. But I kinda got stuck and stopped playing.


----------



## Tree (Oct 12, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

Man, Reflections is quite addictive. Do you have to remember the passwords for any reason?


----------



## Light-Headed (Oct 12, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

I agree....Reflections is addictive. I use the hint button to help me get started on the levels but it is still as tough as crap. I'm now stuck on level 27 of 28. I've got to where I can light all of the bulbs except for one on that level. Arrrghhh!!

I think the passwords are just something you can write down......then, if you have to exit the game entirely, you can just go back and type the password in and restart at your current level. I'm just guessing though, since I haven't shut the thing down in the several days I've been playing it.





Has anyone solved level 27 yet that can lend me a hand? Let me know if you need help on one of the levels before that. I wrote down several of the passwords and even jotted down layouts for the solutions on the upper levels.





**** EDIT ***** I spoke too soon.....just solved level 27.....on to the finals.

**** EDIT AGAIN **** Just finished level 28. It was actually easier than some of the levels before it. Very cool game. Did anyone solve any of the levels and still have pieces left over? There was one level that I couldn't solve, even with their hints, so I went against their recommendations and ended up solving it and still had 2 extra pieces left over. Maybe I should contact them and let them know about their error.


----------



## Light-Headed (Oct 12, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*



> Originally posted by Tree:
> *There is a way to cheat with the paper airplane game. I'll tell if you really want to know.
> 
> 
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">OK Tree......I want to know......P.M. me the answer if you get the chance. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

Hi Tree,
great games.




For some reason if I try to play Reflections the page just keeps showing the loading sign.






Are there any other sites where I can get it?

Another fun game for lightfreaks...
MirrorMagic





It's not an on-line game, you will have to download it, but it is not too big, approx. 2Mb.
Enjoy. <img border="0" alt="[Winkie]" title="" src="graemlins/winkie.jpg" />


----------



## Tree (Oct 13, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*



> For some reason if I try to play Reflections the page just keeps showing the loading sign


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Are you using netscape? It does that to me in netscape, but IE works fine.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

No, I'm using IE 6.0...


----------



## Anthem (Oct 14, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

I don't know what version of flash it wants, but getting the newest might help;

Flash Player 6


----------



## Tree (Oct 14, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

Another game, similar to the helicopter one, but in a more technologically advanced, more powerful, more heavily loaded, sleeker, state of the art vehicle. Soap bubble.


----------



## BuddTX (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*



> Originally posted by Tree:
> *There is a way to cheat with the paper airplane game. I'll tell if you really want to know.
> 
> 
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">YES, How do I cheat!


----------



## webley445 (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*



> Originally posted by Stefan:
> *Anyone for LEGO?*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">The link is not working.


----------



## x-ray (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

Works for me, do you have Macromedia Shockwave installed ?


----------



## Stefan (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

Anyone for LEGO?


----------



## Tree (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

Yee Haw!! 4x4 racing fun. You controll it by your mouse only. Get as much gas as you can these things are MAJOR gas guzzlers.


----------



## yclo (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

Hmm, 600.


----------



## Light-Headed (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

Hey Tree,

How do you cheat at the paper airplane game?


----------



## Tree (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

OK, I put the cheat for the paper airplane game here. Highlight the page to read.


----------



## Light-Headed (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

Aha! It works. I got 158.9904 feet after just a minute or two of fiddling with it.

Thanks Tree.


----------



## Tree (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

A pretty neat visual thesaurus.


----------



## webley445 (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*



> Originally posted by Light-Headed:
> *Aha! It works. I got 158.9904 feet after just a minute or two of fiddling with it.
> 
> Thanks Tree.*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">I got 230+ feet!


----------



## Light-Headed (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

What are you......a centipede?


----------



## webley445 (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*



> Originally posted by Light-Headed:
> *What are you......a centipede?
> 
> 
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">I'm a 265.3-a-pede. (Latest record).


----------



## Tree (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

3-D pong


----------



## NightStorm (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

Sorrrrry Webley,

741.4070 ft., -17,75,2, angle set to +37 in flight.

Dan


----------



## Light-Headed (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

Sorrrry Dan,






I just fiddled with your settings a little and hit 1,478.832 feet



Holy Crap.

But I'm sure that record won't stand for long.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

Here's an interesting one,





Use the settings of -17,75,2, artificially stall it, get it to fly backwards. It seems to accelerate in reverse. I just established stats of -9524.54 feet, max altitude 2748.416 feet.


----------



## Light-Headed (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

Hey Stefan,

That's sort of what I did to get that 1,478 feet in distance that I mentioned above. I got the plane to yoyo back and forth going backwards for several thousand feet, and then going forwards and I kept it going back and forth while I fiddled with the angle until I got that distance.


----------



## webley445 (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

You're a better man than I Gunga-din!


----------



## Stefan (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

Like I asked, anyone for lego.


----------



## Tree (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

I'd love to have this or better yet this as a real clock on my desk.


----------



## Anthem (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*



> Originally posted by Stefan:
> *Like I asked, anyone for lego.*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Yow! Winnar!! I have it on OpenGL and I would play this full screen just as soon as I figure that out.


----------



## Tree (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

A few lightbulb jokes.


----------



## Wits' End (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

Lady Liberty Fireworks 
Neat for a few clicks. Can you say OOH AHH!!


----------



## Tree (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

That's neat. You can modify this and add your own city. Hmmm...


----------



## Tree (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

Shockwave submarine game.


----------



## Tree (Nov 4, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

Anybody want to guess what this guy is up to?
http://www.8march2003.com/


----------



## Light-Headed (Nov 4, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

I have no clue Tree........do you?


----------



## Tree (Nov 4, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

I'll tell you in about 5 months.


----------



## Light-Headed (Nov 4, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

In that case, I better stick a warning sign here until then.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 4, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

Hmmm, pretty strange...





Let us know if anything shows up in march.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

Felt bored, searched for 2003 prophecies. One thing led to another, and came to a page stating Planet X (Nibiru) is going to pass by Earth in the spring of 2003. interesting readings.


----------



## Tree (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

World's most advanced hand held laser-guided bolt-action aluminum SP9004 potato rifle. You can use this to protect yourself against Planet X.


----------



## x-ray (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

And if your not a good shot, here's the rapid fire version:






But what's missing ?

Yes a weapon light


----------



## logicnerd411 (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

About that 2003 site, I looked it up on Network Solution's WHOIS search and here is what it spit out:

Registrant:
Registration Private

Registered through: Go Daddy Software (http://www.godaddy.com)
Domain Name: 8MARCH2003.COM

Domain servers in listed order:
WSC1.JOMAX.NET
WSC2.JOMAX.NET

The previous information has been obtained either directly from the
registrant or a registrar of the domain name other than VeriSign.
VeriSign, therefore, does not guarantee its accuracy or completeness.


----------



## logicnerd411 (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

Here's my two cents:

Got enough free time? 

EDIT: Try and find the secret link...

Homestar Runner


----------



## Tree (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

Find the secret link in which one?

Go Rubik


----------



## Tree (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

This:

_http://www.furnaceclub.com/waitallday/default.htm_ 

This:

_While you're waiting... Why not download a fantastic waitallday screensaver. Just download saveallday.zip (167kb) and unzip its contents into your windows dir. Then select 'wait' as your screensaver. Then brace yourself for a fully animated waitallday lookylike to burst into action. Just remember to turn it off eventually and get back to work! Sorry, but this is a pc only version. Mac users will just have to make your own or something. please keep waiting... sam _ 

Or this:

_While you're waiting... Welcome to waitallday - a unique monomedia experience. Contact the chaotic bustling headquarters of waitallday at [email protected] if you want to: Comment on any of our rangy & informative content. please keep waiting... sam _


----------



## logicnerd411 (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

The second one. The screensaver is great!


----------



## logicnerd411 (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

The first one...


----------



## Tree (Nov 9, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

A follow up to the 8 march 2003 thing.

http://www.8march2003.com/default.htm


----------



## Monsters_Inc (Nov 9, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

No offense intended, and don't click if you don't have a sense of humour: 

http://cluepon.sgl.org.au


----------



## Tree (Nov 9, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

Read his warnings before clicking!!!





Luckily my sense of humor saved me, and a quick mouse maneuver.


----------



## NightStorm (Nov 9, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

Crtl, Alt, Delete > End Task works pretty good also. Remind me to disable my active scripting before using a hyper-link in this thread again. Woh!!

Dan


----------



## Tree (Nov 12, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

Radial Pong I was playing this one for a while.

P.S. If this thread is getting old/boring/annoying or y'all just want it stopped, let me know. If not I'll just keep on truckin' with the links.


----------



## Light-Headed (Nov 12, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

I think the old thread still has some life left in her. Although I never understood the title. Always looked more like a paper airplane to me than a kite.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 12, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

No... really.... go fly a kite.


----------



## Light-Headed (Nov 12, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

Ahhh....that's more like it.


----------



## Tree (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*



> Although I never understood the title. Always looked more like a paper airplane to me than a kite.


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">



Someone finally said something.





I caught that after about a day of posting it (gives you a peek into my bass ackwards brain). Then when I added "and other neat links" to the title and started to post wacky links it seemed to make sense for the title _not_ to make sense.








Quiz game. Score a Million!!

From Radial Pong to Ping Pong.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

virtual stock market. Gives you $200k cash to invest in the stock market.


----------



## Light-Headed (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

This is a good link to go to and kill some time. You get to play good old fashioned games live against other players from all over the world. Checkers, Chess, Connect Four, Battleship, Backgammon, and others. You'll have to load "shockwave" onto your computer if you don't allready have it. (It's free).

http://www.gamespark.com/lobby.html

First, enter a screen name.

Then, enter your location (there's a list to the right....at the bottom of the list is a choice to not display your location).

Then, choose to either enable chat or disable it. (If you leave it enabled, you can chat with the other person while you play the game against them.)

Then, hit "continue"

Now, you'll choose which game you want to play. This will then take you into the lobby. Here, you can either wait for someone to challenge you to the game you have chosen. Or, you can challenge someone else to the game that they have chosen. The challenger always has to play the game that the challengee has selected.

Directions for all the games are provided in the links toward the bottom of the screen.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*






Sorry



, just had to put this up.




Neat link! Thanks!


----------



## Light-Headed (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

LOL. I saw that .gif file while looking through a big list of them yesterday. Too funny.


----------



## Deviant (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

this is not a game but has anyone seen this

http://www.rodneycarrington.com/swf/dearpenis.swf


----------



## x-ray (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*













ROFL


----------



## logicnerd411 (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

ROFLMAO!!!!


----------



## Tree (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

Great, now I want sushi. 

And for those who watch the Simpsons cartoon, (my all time favorite) here's a detailed map of Springfield.


----------



## Tree (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

Here's a rather artistic one.


----------



## Saaby (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

Not for the faint of heart:



It's Peanut Butter Jelly Time



(Turn up your sound)


----------



## Tree (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

I like that one!! PB&J time part deaux


----------



## NightStorm (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

Tree...Saaby...words elude me.











Dan


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

Peanut Butter Jelly vs Pepper...


----------



## Deviant (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

Nose


----------



## Tree (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

Time to dig up this thread again and find you're area from a satellite picture. 

Or a pic of the Earth at night. (large picture)

Or see some great weather photogrophy. 

And of course the ever so groovy Did you ever wonder what it would be like to pop a water balloon in space?


----------



## Saaby (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

This makes no sense to me...but it might to some international member somewhere...

hyakugojyuuichi


----------



## Tree (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

LOL! Kind of reminds me of Kikkoman!! 

Maybe some of our more intelligent members can verify this, but this is what I found out about the Kikkoman flash movie.

_If you take the word "man" out of Kikkoman, you get Kikko, anatomical word for the head of ***** in Japanese. Three characters on Kikkoman's underwear are ***** (Ki) Head (Kko) Man = Kikkoman. On the first sequence, the kitty was trying to decide what to put on medamayaki, (sort of Japanese omlet). The Kitty was going "Should I put Showyou (Soy sauce) or su (vinegar). So Kikkoman came up and "For medamayaki, always Showyou." On the second sequence, Kitty is still going "Su or Showyou", Kikkoman came up and "For medamayaki, always Showyou!^P£%)%". The kitty get hanged by Kikkoman. The Kitty's last words "Ohhh noooo." If you get take-away sushi in Japan, for the reason I don't even know, it come with soy sause in this tiny fish shaped plastic container which you see in the flash. Kikkoman is fighting against all the foreign cuisine. Three basic seasoner of Japanese cooking is Soysauce (Kikkoman), Rice vinegar (su, the mayonaise head, get beaten up a lot in the flash) and Sugar (Satoo, the one with the cubic sugar head). So these trio fignt against most popular foreign sauce in Japan, Tomato Ketchup man and Worcester sauce man. The girl seems to be from one of worcester sauce clan._


----------



## Tree (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

If only Escher were alive to see this. He'd probably get dizzy too.


----------



## Tree (Dec 3, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

This one is kind of neat. Six Degrees of Separation star links.

_The object of the game is to connect any actor or actress to any other actor or actress in the smallest number of links possible. Two people are said to be linked if they have been in a movie together or have been regulars on the same TV show (we do not use guest appearances on a TV show for a link)._


----------



## Tree (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

Optical Camouflage. 

Now this is pretty neat. Watch the Oc.mpg video towards the bottom of the page.

From the page.

_Optical camouflage is a kind of active camouflage. This idea is very simple. If you project background image onto the masked object, you can observe the masked object just as if it were virtually transparent_


----------



## Deviant (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

something different





Corporate Puppet


----------



## Tree (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

Good one.



That's the first shadow puppet flash I've seen.


----------



## Anthem (Dec 13, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*



> Originally posted by Stefan:
> *Anyone for LEGO?*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Lego can corrupt young minds; Lego Death


----------



## Tree (Dec 17, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

Merry Christmas Everyone. 

Anxiously awaiting Bubba Claus at Christmas and the arrival of my newborn son tomorrow.


----------



## logicnerd411 (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

Got time? 

AND don't let the subliminal messages get to you...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*


----------



## Deviant (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

Sack Smash 2003 

all i can say is *OUCH!*

(edit: reduce your browser size so that it runs smoother)


----------



## Afterimage (Dec 21, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

I keep returning to this site from time to time. You can build some neat stuff once you get the hang of it.

Sodaplay


----------



## Tree (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

In the spirit of logic's "got time". Let's see how long it can hold you.


----------



## Tree (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

You can also try to create your own face online.


----------



## Tree (Dec 25, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

What I'd like to do to my computer sometimes.

Apelogic


----------



## Tree (Dec 26, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

The "letters from dumb dumbs" were funny.

How about Toilegami ? Or some cool Star Wars origami.


----------



## webley445 (Dec 26, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

Tree, the face is great! Sat witha mirror nect to PC to get myself printed! LOL !!!


----------



## logicnerd411 (Dec 26, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

About the wadded piece of paper (I mean... the "Origami Boulder..."):

The unbelievable part: It's so silly that I want one! This person is making money off of a joke! And it takes NO effort. I wish I could do that...


----------



## logicnerd411 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

Wadded paper for sale. Read the emails!

Origami Boulder


----------



## logicnerd411 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

Uh-oh...

http://www.flingthecow.com/


----------



## logicnerd411 (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

I know, I've been stealing from LOTD...

The Mystery of Time and Space


----------



## logicnerd411 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

It's me again, and this is my 411th post...

Google Mirror

Google servers running a little slow today? Alltooflat.com provides a mirror of the Google site for your surfing convenience.

OR

Google banned in your country? Try the new Google Mirror site!


----------



## logicnerd411 (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

Your "fly the kite" was the #1 link on www.userfriendly.org ! It was the most popular!


----------



## Tree (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

Heh, hope we helped.





Here's some great panoramic views from around the world. You need Quicktime 5 to view these.


----------



## x-ray (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

Another silly addictive game BLOBS


----------



## Quickbeam (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

One of my favorites for killing time:

POCKET TANKS

Download the shareware version and have fun!


----------



## Tree (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

Since this thread popped back up he, he, he.

Let's Rock and Roll !!


----------



## x-ray (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

Just a bit of fun (please don't start a political flame war)

I just thought this web page was cleaver





www.webdesignlab.co.uk/niksthings/masking.html


----------



## Tree (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

**Brushes dust off thread**

If you want to be in movie production you might want to see this. (streaming quicktime movies) 

Reeltruth 1 

Reeltruth 2 

**Warning some strong language is used**


----------



## logicnerd411 (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

*Uses flashlight to make a light trail using dust aforementioned*

Just interesting...

http://www.afterlifetelegrams.com


----------



## Deviant (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

some new games from miniclip

Monkey Lander 

Bubble Trouble


----------



## Tree (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

This one kept me busy on a slow day.

http://www.orgdot.com/abc/


----------



## Tree (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

This one made me chuckle.

darksucker


----------



## leddite (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly "go fly a kite")*

http://www.gamer.tv/bin/games/webGameServerPage.jsp?p_serverid=3184245

that should entertain you all while CPF is down

fight away






dinky bomber
chibi chibi ? :>


----------



## star882 (Feb 21, 2003)

*Britney\'s guide to semiconductors!*

Britney's guide to semiconductors!


----------



## NightStorm (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly \"go fly a kite\")*

 Monty Python  /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Dan


----------



## Tree (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly \"go fly a kite\")*

Catchy and educational.


----------



## Tree (Feb 25, 2003)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly \"go fly a kite\")*

A day in the life. Or a life in a minute. Either way neat flash movie.


----------



## Tree (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly \"go fly a kite\")*

Try to guess who the invisible actors are in these scenes.

The Invisible Quiz


----------



## star882 (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly*

20 questions online!!
http://y.20q.net:8095/btest?Tol49qIP9LIrvHZRxuSy3


----------



## IlluminatingBikr (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly \"go fly a kite\")*

Anthem, at your settings i got a height of 146ft, time aloft of 5.1, and a distance of 353 ft. Weird. I think there might be a glitch.


----------



## Tree (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly \"go fly a kite\")*

Here's a pretty neat Honda commercial. Some of you may have already seen it.

Streaming video 

5 MB .MOV download 

And it only took 606 takes !!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif


----------



## Tree (Apr 29, 2003)

*Riddel me this!*

Net Riddle see how far you can get. And there is a prize!!


----------



## Tree (May 8, 2003)

*STARSHIP DIMENSIONS\'*

Was the Independence Day alien mothership bigger than the Death Star II? Find out here.


----------



## x-ray (May 9, 2003)

*Re: STARSHIP DIMENSIONS\'*

[ QUOTE ]
*Tree said:*
Was the Independence Day alien mothership bigger than the Death Star II? Find out here. 



[/ QUOTE ]

Bet they don't have the internal dimensions of Dr Whos TARDIS /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Tree (May 9, 2003)

*Re: STARSHIP DIMENSIONS\'*

Probably not, I couldn't find Dark Helmet's ludicrously big space ship from Spaceballs either.

Although V'ger was interesting to see.


----------



## NightStorm (May 9, 2003)

*Re: STARSHIP DIMENSIONS\'*

Cool link Tree! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif However, I didn't see a Dyson Sphere listed.

Dan


----------



## LEDmodMan (May 9, 2003)

*Re: Really... GO FLY A KITE!!!*

Seattle Air gear 

They sell "WindDance" kites, which are soft parafoils that outperform any kind of kite out there, in both speed *AND* maneuverability! These are like air F1 Ferraris, top of the line and really high-tech, something the people here should be able to appreciate. They are truely the best kites around!!! I think there is an "aholocism" to go with these too, as they are quite addictive!!! My wife even enjoys flying these! Check it out, you won't be sorry.


----------



## Wingerr (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Really... GO FLY A KITE!!!*

@#[email protected]%!! 

Now you can tell someone to go fly a kite in 106 languages- /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Quickbeam (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Really... GO FLY A KITE!!!*

I have a "pocket parafoil" kite - requires 8mph wind to fly, but has no frame - rolls up into a very small bag (with line and tail). Great for the beach, and pretty inexpensive!

http://fourwindskites.com/single_line_kites/soft_foils/pocket_parafoil.html


----------



## LEDmodMan (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Really... GO FLY A KITE!!!*

The one I posted about will fit into a coffee mug when rolled up (the smallest one will, but the biggest one almost does)! They're real hotrods too, and will give you a good workout. They fly in winds a low as 3-4mph!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Really... GO FLY A KITE!!!*

Cool kites! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif :d


----------



## Tree (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Really... GO FLY A KITE!!!*

WOW, a strong wind would take you with it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

I wonder what it's like to see the world as a kite in flight.


----------



## dat2zip (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Really... GO FLY A KITE!!!*

Dang it, I couldn't resist. Just ordered one...


----------



## LEDmodMan (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Really... GO FLY A KITE!!!*

What a WindDance? If so, Cool! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif Join the club, you will not be disappointed. Did you tell them who sent you?
If so, did you get the "do it yourself" line sets they sell? Those are really top notch, and easy to build. Get the Prestone silicone lubricant from Target that they recommend, it works great! 

PS - Don't worry, I just made a decent sized purchase from you Wayne, so I'm sure that will offset your spending! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## dat2zip (May 14, 2003)

*Re: Really... GO FLY A KITE!!!*

Hmmm, must of missed this last post. I bought the Winddancer1. Mention?? Dang, did I miss a special offer. Dang... What do you do with the Prestone silicon lubricant?

I know where I'll be this weekend... No, it won't be flying a kite. It will be tending to my aching muscles after I go fly a kite /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

BTW: This new version of the forum still has me on a few things. How do I add this to my watch list?


----------



## LEDmodMan (May 14, 2003)

*Re: Really... GO FLY A KITE!!!*

The lube: Prestone Silicon lube from Target. It's a dry silicone spray lube that works quite well to lube the Spectra lines and keep them from cutting each other due to friction (one drawback of Spectra is it's low melting point). This stuff also works great for lubing the threads of flashlights!

You can add the thread by click on the "Favorite Thread! (toggle)" link on the bottom left of the page.


----------



## dat2zip (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Really... GO FLY A KITE!!!*

Got my Winddancer1 today. Yowsa, what a blast.

Just wish I could read instructions better. Made a few minor mistakes, but I was able to get it assembled in an astonishing hour and half /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

It took me a good half an hour of crashing in light wind before I got the hang of it. Now I'm ready to up the performance a bit. The wind kept dying on and off which made learning just a wee bit harder.

Next stop... Some Prestone Silcon lube. 

Ask me tomorrow if I can walk... This sucker needs some serious exercise...


Wayne


----------



## LEDmodMan (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Really... GO FLY A KITE!!!*

Glad you like it! You did pretty good getting it assembled that fast! If you have any problems/questions, just call them and they will be more than happy to help you out! Just stay away from those 30+ mph winds for a bit! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif Seriously, I flew it in those kinds of winds coming off of the North Sea in The Netherlands last year, and that was something else! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif Let's just say I was glad I *only* had a WD1 at the time, because I ended up breaking BOTH 150lb test lines at the SAME time, to give you an idea of how potent the wind was! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif Enjoy it! BTW, what color did you get?


----------



## dat2zip (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Really... GO FLY A KITE!!!*

I got the default B green and black with pink tips.

It took a while to get adjusted to the shape. I noticed early on I got disoriented which was the leading and trailing edge and I was constantly pulling the incorrect line to maneuver. After a while that faded and I had no problems controlling the kite if you even consider this a kite.


----------



## LEDmodMan (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Really... GO FLY A KITE!!!*

Fun aren't they? I have the Fucsia one (So what if it's pink, I am secure in my manhood!!!) and it makes for great contrast against the sky. I have flown it in CA, CO, TX, VA, and in The Netherlands. Get comments about it almost every time. Enjoy it!!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Really... GO FLY A KITE!!!*

I knew my country was good for something... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

There seems to be some real good kiting going on in Holland... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif I'm glad you got something of it! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif ... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## x-ray (May 22, 2003)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly \"go fly a kite\")*

The best (and most addictive) drawing game on the planet :

iSketch


----------



## Tree (Jun 26, 2003)

*A dog tale deserving of a \'standing\' ovation*

Sometimes you run across stories that leave you scratching your head. Well, we have just such a tale, one you might just have to see to believe. And, it's all about an Oklahoma City dog. But this is no ordinary dog. 

Click the paragraph for the full story. Check out the video also!!!


----------



## tsg68 (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: A dog tale deserving of a \'standing\' ovation*

Very cool doggy! Thanks Tree!

TSG /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## NightStorm (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: A dog tale deserving of a \'standing\' ovation*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

And the sign said "Lost dog: one eye, one ear, three legs, recently neutered. Answers to the name of Lucky." /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Dan


----------



## Tree (Jun 27, 2003)

*The Illustrated Catalog Of ACME Products*

Wile E. Coyote had the best gadgets!!! 

Where's the ACME flashlight??


----------



## Tree (Jul 12, 2003)

*Circuit Benders*

The art of taking an ordinary electronic toy such as a Texas Instruments Speak&Spell, and rewiring the circuitry to produce a device capable of creating all manner of wierd and unlikely sounds.


----------



## Tree (Jul 18, 2003)

*Jump back to video game memories.*

Go a head and Jump!!!


----------



## NightStorm (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: Jump back to video game memories.*

I don't know where you dig these gems up, but that was a goody. Thanks. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Dan


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: Jump back to video game memories.*

I remember most of those games from the arcades too...I must be some kind of NUT...but wait, I didn't see Looping or Tempest or Astro Blaster or Frogger or Time Pilot '84 or Food Fight or Sinistar or Zaxxon or Gorf in there. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif


----------



## NightStorm (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: Jump back to video game memories.*

But I saw Dig-Dug. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif

Dan


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: Jump back to video game memories.*

I saw Dig Dug too, and Defender (or Stargate), and Phoenix, and Turbo, and Pac Man, and Galaxian, and a bunch of others I already forgot.


----------



## Pi_is_blue (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: Jump back to video game memories.*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rant.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rant.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rant.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rant.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rant.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rant.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rant.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/faint.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## Tree (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Jump back to video game memories.*

[ QUOTE ]
*Pi_is_blue said:*
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rant.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rant.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rant.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rant.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rant.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rant.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rant.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/faint.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif 

[/ QUOTE ] 

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif Guess I'm working towards a goal myself. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Tree (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly \"go fly a kite\")*

[ QUOTE ]
*Tree said:*
Here's a pretty neat Honda commercial. Some of you may have already seen it.

Streaming video 

5 MB .MOV download 

And it only took 606 takes !!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

For those who liked the Honda commercial quoted above. Here's another groups attempt.

The 118 118 Experience 

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif


----------



## hula (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: Jump back to video game memories.*

This is one crazy version of an asteroids type game.

http://www.chaotica.u-net.com/

Hula.


----------



## logicnerd411 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: Jump back to video game memories.*

YOU HAVE GOT TO SEE THIS. ADDICTIVE. Turn up your sound.

http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/workit.php

Enjoy,

Dan


----------



## Tree (Aug 6, 2003)

*Robocop (sort of)*

Somehow I don't think LEO's should worry about job security. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Tetra Vaal  

You can right click on the picture and save the mov file or, if you click on the pic it will redirect you to the main page, click on "Neill's Domain" on the first menu and play reel 3.


----------



## UK Owl (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: Robocop (sort of)*

Here is a little game for you...

http://www.viz.co.uk/fulltickle/fulltickle01.exe

from the publishers of VIZ Comic.


*** WARNING ***

1) NOT FOR KIDS
2) SICK SENSE OF HUMOUR REQUIRED

*** end of warning ***


----------



## Greta (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: Robocop (sort of)*

Also please note that link is an exe file. Click at own risk!!! No, I haven't clicked on it and won't... but that's just me and my paranoia... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif


----------



## jtice (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: Robocop (sort of)*

The exe link above has no virus.
I played it, its just a uhh, shooting game. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Norton found nothing in the file.


----------



## Empath (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: Robocop (sort of)*

It's just something to consider, but if we make a link to the download page instead of directly linking to the file, the the members can make a judgement call based on more than just a scripting or executing file alone.

Scripts and program files can have much more than just viruses. They could contain things that Norton isn't even designed to catch, such as installation of trojans, spyware and system alterations.

By linking to the download page in this situation, and scrolling to the "Tickler" files, there was an additional benefit. The Mac users are also given a opportunity. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## UK Owl (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: Robocop (sort of)*

[ QUOTE ]
*jtice said:*
I played it, its just a uhh, shooting game. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


[/ QUOTE ]

Try shooting the other customers....

....and when you fear police capture, suicide is also a game option.....

P.S. Sorry for linking directly to the exe file, in future I will only link to the download page.


----------



## lightnix (Aug 18, 2003)

*Super cool interactive cartoon*

Was just trolling through the favourites file on my old laptop, when I came across this. It's from Holland and is quite probably the coolest thing I have ever found on the web, ever, ever, ever.


----------



## logicnerd411 (Aug 18, 2003)

*Re: Super cool interactive cartoon*

[ QUOTE ]
*Mr_Sesmesesles said:*
Was just trolling through the favourites file on my old laptop, when I came across this. It's from Holland and is quite probably the coolest thing I have ever found on the web, ever, ever, ever. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I have no words to describe the experience I have just gone through. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif

Dan


----------



## Saaby (Aug 18, 2003)

*Re: Super cool interactive cartoon*

Wooooah

Now I understand your sig, "It may stop, but it never ends." /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## jtice (Aug 18, 2003)

*Re: Super cool interactive cartoon*

Log...
That was pretty neat. Entertained me, thats for sure.


----------



## logicnerd411 (Aug 19, 2003)

*Re: Super cool interactive cartoon*

Here's a... disturbing... video.

http://www.veer.com/ideas/move/

Dan


----------



## lightnix (Aug 21, 2003)

*Now you have been told once and for all !!!*

Oh yes you have


----------



## x-ray (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: Now you have been told once and for all !!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*Mr_Sesmesesles said:*
Oh yes you have 

[/ QUOTE ]

LOL - Thats Great


----------



## NightStorm (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: Now you have been told once and for all !!!*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif

Dan


----------



## jtice (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: Now you have been told once and for all !!!*

.... my....my HAIR !!!!!!!
LOL


----------



## Tree (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: Now you have been told once and for all !!!*

That should be a mandatory reply to forwarded emails. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## Tree (Aug 24, 2003)

*We collect flashlights, he collects video games.*

The Ultimate Game room.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 28, 2003)

*Land your craft on Mars*

Land a spacecraft on Mars.


----------



## sloegin (Aug 28, 2003)

*wacky link*

This is pretty good: here
use the links on the left to.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 3, 2003)

*Interactive Disabled Barbie*

This one cracked me up.


----------



## Quickbeam (Sep 3, 2003)

*Killfrog/Joe Cartoon (fun thread...)*

These may have been posted before, but I'm not going to go through the entire thread. Not much new stuff, but their older stuff is pretty good (read: twisted/sick/demented).

http://www.killfrog.com
http://www.joecartoon.com 

My favorite is "Ulitmate Surviver" on KillFrog, but you need to see his older stuff to understand who the characters really are and why they act the way they do.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 6, 2003)

*annoying website*

I have found the most annoying website and thought I would share it with you people.


----------



## jtice (Sep 6, 2003)

*Re: annoying website*

Stefan needs his butt kicked. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/whoopin.gif


----------



## logicnerd411 (Sep 6, 2003)

*Re: annoying website*

[ QUOTE ]
*jtice said:*
Stefan needs his butt kicked. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/whoopin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

I agree... now to pass it on... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif

Dan (clicking and clicking...)


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 6, 2003)

*Re: annoying website*

That's {_vulgar term for having had intercourse_} up!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/whoopin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif


----------



## MenaceSQL (Sep 6, 2003)

*Re: annoying website*

It isn't bad at all if you just hold the "Enter" key. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Tomas (Sep 6, 2003)

*Re: annoying website*

... on some sites that would be worth an instant ban ...


----------



## flownosaj (Sep 6, 2003)

*Re: annoying website*

Well, it did come with a warning... 
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif


-Jason


----------



## NightStorm (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: annoying website*

I didn't try it. Was this another permutation of the "You are stupid" web site? No I'm not going to try it, I had to do the "three finger salute" the last time and reboot my machine.
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rant.gif/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon8.gif

Dan


----------



## Tree (Sep 7, 2003)

*another slightly less annoying website*

Ok, this can also be annoying. But wait till you see the ending!!!

Badgers 

At least you can close the window when you want. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Sharp (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: another slightly less annoying website*

My finger's still clicking by its own... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif
"By the way,this is alert message #88" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon6.gif


----------



## Tree (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: another slightly less annoying website*

For Stefan's annoying web page (not mine) just hold down the "Enter" key for about 30 seconds and it cycles through and ends.


----------



## shiftd (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: another slightly less annoying website*

[ QUOTE ]
*Tree said:*
For Stefan's annoying web page (not mine) just hold down the "Enter" key for about 30 seconds and it cycles through and ends. 

[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif

too late /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif
I pressed the alt+F4 already and it closes all windows. But that is a nice addition to my arsenal in fighting annoying website /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Tree (Sep 7, 2003)

*Buttdance*

Shake your booty. Buttdance 

Ok, I'm easily amused. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Sharp (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: Buttdance*

That webpage was funny....kinda....


----------



## Tree (Sep 16, 2003)

*Bridges (game)*







Bump!

The object is to create a red line which goes from one side of the board to the other before the computer completes a blue line from the top to the bottom.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 17, 2003)

*Insanity test*

insanity test. This is a flash program, does not have any annoying pop-up windows...just a picture with a little anoying background sounds looping.


----------



## jtice (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Insanity test*

WELL !
That "drove" me mad in about 1 seconds.


----------



## Tree (Sep 20, 2003)

*audiogame*

This is a hard one to explain. You can change the sounds and/or music by manipulating the objects in the page. There are many different styles.

Enjoy!

Audiogame


----------



## Tree (Sep 23, 2003)

*Flashlight Ring*

Hey, something to do with flashlights in the silly link thread! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

An explanation from me wouldn't do this justice so here's a blurb from the web page.

_A swirl of smoke swirls around your flashlight beam like insects around a light or maybe like a galactic star cluster around a black hole._ 

Here's the page with explanations and videos. 

Imagine this with our super bright flashlights!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Here are more works by the same group. 

And here's videos of the works in action. 

Neat stuff!


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2003)

*Measure The Speed of Light*

With Chocolate and A Microwave It's fun AND delicious!!


----------



## Tree (Oct 19, 2003)

*duct tape = force?*

I was thinking of the many uses for duct tape,  and a game of wadding it up and sling shotting it into a wormhole was not one of them. Although it kept me busy for a good while.


----------



## Tree (Oct 27, 2003)

*Just in time for Halloween.*

For those who don't like to get messy, there's the pumpkin carving simulator. Just click on "Play this game".

Oh and a shameless self plug, I am putting silly fun links on my web site in blog form if anyone is interested. I usually put them up as I get them. Blogger makes it super easy to setup and update a site like this if anyone wants a simple web site. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Have fun. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## LEDmodMan (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: Just in time for Halloween.*

*<font color="red">WARNING!!! BEWARE OF THE PUMPING CARVING LINK ABOVE!!! READ THIS POST FIRST BEFORE CLICKING!!!*</font>

It has crashed two of my computers at work *instantly*. I don't know why. All I get is a blue screen with the following text in white at the top left:

***STOP
critical service error

And then the computer shuts down and won't re-boot without shutting the power off. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif

This has happened to both computers at my desk, and I just tried it on one of my co-workers CPU and it did the same thing.

YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED!!!


----------



## Tree (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: Just in time for Halloween.*

WOW, I had no idea. It worked fine for me. Still does. I guess if anyone wants to try it make sure you save all work before clicking the link just in case!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif


----------



## Tree (Oct 27, 2003)

*A spooky mystery of light*

_There's a mystery on Mitchell Flats, just outside of Marfa in far West Texas, which is open land left behind by an ancient sea. The best place to witness this unexplained phenomenon is at the viewing site, just east of Marfa on U.S. Highway 90. From there, on almost any given night, you can watch the mysterious lights. What do they look like? Well, it depends on who you talk to.
_ 

A spooky mystery of light. 

The explanation is easy. It's just flashaholics doing beamshot comparisons with their new lights!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## kakster (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly \"go fly a kite\")*

Do to humans what youve done to ants as a kid!

http://www.channel4.com/entertainment/games/microsites/A/antcity/antcity400x400.swf


----------



## LEDmodMan (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly*

Shooting clay cats... 
[ QUOTE ]
*arioch said:*
Anybody seen this ? 


[/ QUOTE ]


Bowling for cats...
[ QUOTE ]
*ZENGHOST said:*
Here's a Cat Bowling Game that I got addicted to tonight. I managed a 191 but couldn't break the 200 mark.

_edited to add:_ Just hit a 225. Gotta go to sleep now. 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly*

Spank the monkey /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/whoopin.gif


----------



## Chris M. (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly \"go fly a kite\")*

Like those clever Ascii-Art pictures (the ones made up of a whole bunch of text characters in a monospaced typeface) and wonder how they`re done?

With this site, that`s how: http://jpg2asc.hierklikken.com/

Converts any small Jpeg image to an Ascii character representation. My avatar image becomes this: http://homepage.ntlworld.com/c.millinship/aniavatar5.htm which admittedly isn`t a great example. It works best with images that have a higher contrast of course!

Interesting....

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## logicnerd411 (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly \"go fly a kite\")*

[ QUOTE ]
*Chris M. said:*
Like those clever Ascii-Art pictures (the ones made up of a whole bunch of text characters in a monospaced typeface) and wonder how they`re done?


[/ QUOTE ]

Hey, that's cheating! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif

Most ASCII artists actually do it by hand, if you can believe it! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif

//Dan


----------



## Chris M. (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly*

I can imagine that would take an absolute dog`s age, but unfortunately I don`t have the skill or the patience so prefer to cheat! It *is* very clever though....

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread. (formerly*

I used to draw all of my BBS screens by hand, especially when I moved my BBS from a Commode 128 to a pee-cee and needed a lot more screens. Used a text editor like *QEDIT.EXE* to do my ASCII screens, and a program called *THEDRAW.EXE* to do my color ANSI screens. 

I know I have an ASCII toliet *somewhere* around here. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

(I just searched both HDs for "login.*" and did not find anything.)


----------



## mekki (Nov 28, 2003)

A little late to the party here, and please forgive me if this has ben posted in the 9 pages of links, but the Dub Selector is an irie piece of Flash fun and one of the neato links I visit regularly to get a brief flashback to the hazier and smokier days of my past /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Tree (Jan 9, 2004)

*Flash, faces, and dangerous projects.*

Here are a few links.

Wierd interactive flash site. 6plusequal1 

Another face editor. Morphases 

And finally a page of dangerous, and illuminating experiments. Things to make and do.  Warning do them at your own risk!!!


----------



## _mike_ (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: another slightly less annoying website*

Go here to see my dumb stuff page. Let me know if any of the links are broken or go somewhere they shouldn't......it's rated "G" for all audiences.

Mike


----------



## Tree (Jan 11, 2004)

*Speech accents*

This site examines the accented speech of speakers from many different language backgrounds reading the same sample paragraph. 

Speech accent archive. 

We probably have a pretty broad accent range here on CPF. Let's all add our own. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Tree (Feb 3, 2004)

*Escape!*

Here's a fun little game. It seems easy at first but it gets harder as you go on.

Escape!


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: another slightly less annoying website*

This is a silly site.


----------



## jtice (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: another slightly less annoying website*

hey,,, CPF is not a silly site, how dare you Torch Boy.


----------



## Tree (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: another slightly less annoying website*

I think he may have been referring to this site.Badgers Since he replied to that post.


----------



## Tree (Mar 11, 2004)

*The Exorcist in 30 seconds, re-enacted by bunnies.*

The Exorcist in 30 seconds, re-enacted by bunnies. Doesn't get much sillier than this!


----------



## bhds (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: The Exorcist in 30 seconds, re-enacted by bunnies.*

At the very least its in the top 5 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif


----------



## Tree (May 14, 2004)

*The Infinite Cat Project*

I know a lot of people here are into dogs, but here's an interesting site about pictures of cats.

The Infinite Cat 

Each picture is a photo of the owners cat looking at the last picture in the series on their computer monitor.

I'll get mine up there soon.


----------



## Tree (May 26, 2004)

*The Petals Around The Rose*

For those who know this game already, please don't spoil it for others. For those who don't... Good Luck!

Petals around the rose


----------



## bhds (May 26, 2004)

*Re: The Petals Around The Rose*

I must be related to Einstein /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif


----------



## kongfuchicken (May 26, 2004)

*Re: The Petals Around The Rose*

Tree, I've been trying to solve your darn rose petal thing for more than three hours now! I missed dinner, shower and time on computer... 
I've always been good with these kinds of tests but this one is driving me nuts, crazy, no longer in possession of one's faculties, three fries short of a happy meal, NUTS!!!
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif
... thanks for posting this link.


----------



## Lurker (May 27, 2004)

*Re: The Petals Around The Rose*

I got the rose petal thing right off the bat on my first try. If it is true that the smarter you are the longer it takes, then I am in trouble.


----------



## kongfuchicken (May 27, 2004)

*Re: The Petals Around The Rose*

[ QUOTE ]
*Lurker said:*
[...] If it is true that the smarter you are the longer it takes, then I am in trouble. 

[/ QUOTE ]
Where does it say that? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif


----------



## Bouncer212 (May 27, 2004)

*Re: The Petals Around The Rose*


----------



## Tree (May 27, 2004)

*Re: The Petals Around The Rose*

Bouncer212, while I can appreciate the good photography and artwork in your link, I question it's appropriateness on CPF due to the nudity. If you want publicity, PM me and I can show you some other forums to post this that would have no problems.

As for the Petals game, don't try too hard. The answer is simple. It doesn't involve complex math.

It's like the other game. Find the pattern: 8167349 

You must think "outside the box". It may help to read the name of the game out loud several times, it can be a great clue.


----------



## x-ray (May 27, 2004)

*Re: The Petals Around The Rose*

Figured it out after about 10 attempts, thanks for the link Tree


----------



## Tree (May 29, 2004)

*Dancing cornstarch*

Watch cornstarch dance like a pro!!!!! 

This explains why. 

You need Quicktime for the first link, and Windows Media Player for the second.

Edit: looks like you can't see the changed subject in the "latest threads" view anymore, so I guess just keep an eye out for the silly thread title.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 29, 2004)

*Re: Dancing cornstarch*

boohbah 

Great for little kids - it encourages exploration and discovery.


----------



## Tree (May 30, 2004)

*Re: Dancing cornstarch*

PhotonRanger, you might need to edit your link, it added "http://www.candlepowerforums.com/ubbthreads/" to the beginning.

Correct Boobah link.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 30, 2004)

*Re: Dancing cornstarch*

Thanks, Billy - I've gone back and fixed it. I did that late at night and after cutting and pasting, it somehow just didn't look right to my tired eyes! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sleepy.gif


----------



## bhds (May 31, 2004)

*Re: The Petals Around The Rose*

[ QUOTE ]
*Tree said:*
As for the Petals game, don't try too hard. The answer is simple. It doesn't involve complex math.

It's like the other game. Find the pattern: 8167349 

You must think "outside the box". It may help to read the name of the game out loud several times, it can be a great clue.


[/ QUOTE ]
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif
Quit trying to confuse me! Us superior intellect types have fragile egos /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif


----------



## Tree (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: The Petals Around The Rose*

*********SPOILER ALERT******** 

For those who asked, scroll down for the pedals sloution. Don't read this if you don't want to know. You might have to highlight it to read.
























































<font color="white"> ##c##o##u##n##t## ##t##h##e## ##n##u##m##b##e##r## ##o##f## d##o##t##s ##a##r##o##u##n##d ##a##n##y## ##c##e##n##t##e##r## ##d##o##t## ##o##n## ##t##h##e## ##d##i##c##e, ##f##o##r# ##e##x##a##m##p##l##e# ##5## ##h##a##s## ##1## ##d##o##t## ##i##n## ##t##h##e## ##m##i##d##d##l##e## ##p##l##u##s# ##f##o##u##r## ##d##o##t##s## ##a##r##o##u##n##d## ##s##o## ##c##o##u##n##t## ##i##t## ##a##s## ##4##. </font>


----------



## Tree (Jul 22, 2004)

*Typo Generator*

This is pretty neat. Enter some text and it comes back with a random picture made with the text. It'll make sense when you see it.

Typo Generator


----------



## Tree (Aug 6, 2004)

*Salad Fingers, creepy flash toon*

I'm not sure why but I really like this flash toon. It's called Salad Fingers. Just a warning though, it's very creepy, disturbing and well... wierd. Maybe that's why I like it.

Salad Fingers By David Firth 

Salad Fingers Episode 2 "Friends" 

Salad Fingers Episode 3 "Nettles"


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: Salad Fingers, creepy flash toon*

This is kind of cool. A combination of 3-D interactivity and a thesaurus. They have an online trial.


----------



## eebowler (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: Salad Fingers, creepy flash toon*

Hey guys, check out this game.


----------



## Tree (Oct 31, 2004)

Wow! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/huh.gif This thread is over 2 years old. How time flies when you're wasting time online. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif

Anyway, here's what happens when you get caught with a DUI. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drunk.gif (it's a windows media movie, also there's some bad language on the page and there might be some adult related banners/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad71.gif)

I just hope I'm limber enough if this happens to me. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## Tree (Oct 31, 2004)

*DUI Dancing Under the Influence*

Wow! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/huh.gif This thread is over 2 years old. How time flies when you're wasting time online. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif

Anyway, here's what happens when you get caught with a DUI. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drunk.gif (it's a windows media movie, also there's some bad language on the page and there might be some adult related banners/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad71.gif)

I just hope I'm limber enough if this happens to me. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## Tree (Nov 18, 2004)

*2.5 gigapixel picture*

Here is a 2.5 gigapixel picture , don't worry you don't load the whole thing at once. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif You can move it around and zoom waaaaaaaaaaay in. As you move/zoom wait for that part to clear up and load. Pretty amazing.


----------



## JOshooter (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: 2.5 gigapixel picture*

I spy with my little eye something blue...


----------



## kongfuchicken (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: 2.5 gigapixel picture*

The beetle?
Or the dumpster?
Or the ticket in the white car in the second parking way in?


----------



## bindibadgi (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: 2.5 gigapixel picture*

There's a floating head next to one blue thing ...


----------



## Stefan (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: 2.5 gigapixel picture*

So far I've found an Ikea store, the golden arches of McDonalds, and if I'm not mistaking, there was a Waldo near a crane.


----------



## LEDmodMan (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: 2.5 gigapixel picture*

That's pretty awesome. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif If I'm not mistaken, this is the city of Delft in Holland (my first clue was delft2.htm at the end of the url, and the fact that it's a .nl address).

Anyway, that's pretty neat. Look near the top center of the picture. I climbed to the top of the tall steeple waaaay out at in the distance (I believe it is called Delft Cathedral; its behind the big yellow construction crane) when I was out there for business last time. 

You can climb nearly all the way to the top; to where the peaks all have crosses on them (above the clock). There is only a stone railing up there to keep you from falling, and we were told that many people have comitted suicide from that overlook.


----------



## UK Owl (Jan 13, 2005)

I don't know if this has been posted before but here is a little something I found that will rattle around in your brain for weeks...

Everyone Loves Magical Trevor 

I hate to see a good thread die.


----------



## JOshooter (Jan 14, 2005)

How board can some one be to find all these silly, fun, neat links?


For those of you who are trying to learn economics, here's a great game.

Supply and Demand


----------



## PocketBeam (Jan 14, 2005)

Play the video, then try Play with Block Jam lnk in the lower right.

To start, click the top title area, then click and drag a few path blocks and add play blocks to them. Click a block, click and hold on a block, and click around the outside of play blocks to change them. Pretty much what you see in the video is what you can do.

Enjoy 
http://www.sony.net/Fun/SonyDesign/2003/BlockJam/future.html


----------



## Tree (Feb 2, 2005)

*Know your states!!*

Place the State is a game where you have to put the states where they go in a blank USA map. Pretty hard to get right!!!


----------



## Empath (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: The silly, fun, neat link thread*

Due to it's length, this thread is now closed, and is continued in Part 2, here.


----------

